# R. I. P. : Dennis Hopper



## LaVerne (30. Mai 2010)

Dennis Hopper. Darsteller in vielen schlechten kleineren und größeren Filmen. Großkotz, unerträglich von sich eingenommener Egomane, der sich an Hollywood anbiederte.

Unvergessen allerdings seine Darstellung des perversen Frank in Lynchs Meisterwerk "Blue Velvet". Mit den Schattenseiten der menschlichen Existenz hatte er allerdings auch Erfahrung.

Am Set von "Apocalypse Now" wurde ihm ein Zettel in die Hand gedrückt, welche Drogen er wann nehmen sollte - man wollte wenigstens noch einen halben Drehtag ordentlich was von ihm haben.

Im Jahre 1969 sah sich Cannes gezwungen, einen neuen Preis einzuführen. In einer Zeit, in der Hollywood nicht mehr wußte, was das Publikum sehen wollte, wurde ein Außenseiterfilm zum "Blockbuster". Verwandte des Regisseurs und Darstellers wollten dem Produzenten während der Dreharbeiten das investierte Geld zurückzahlen, um dem Wahnsinn ein Ende zu setzen.
"Easy Rider" veränderte für mehr als ein Jahrzehnt das Gesicht Hollywoods und sorgte nebenbei für das Überleben dieser Industrie. Leute wie Peckinpah, Spielberg, Lucas, Coppola, Scorsese, Friedkin etc. bestimmten für kurze Zeit die Richtung der Filme - und schufen die aufregendsten Filme, die Hollywood jemals zu Gesicht bekommen hat. Regisseur und einer der Hauptdarsteller von "Easy Rider":

Dennis Hopper

Exzessiv, nicht kontrollierbar, schoß er sich für lange Zeit selbst ins Aus, bis er als Darsteller wieder festen Fuß fasste. Bukowski hasste ihn; Sean Penn zählte ihn zu seinen Freunden.

R. I. P., Arschloch! Wichser wie Dich gibt es leider viel zu wenige!


----------



## Sevydos (30. Mai 2010)

/me haut die Glocke

Wayne? :p

EDIT: ... Jeder stirbt irgendwann.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Mai 2010)

Sevydos schrieb:


> Wayne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soll ich dich aus dem Forum entfernen? :>

An den Rest: Wenn ihr nix zu sagen habt oder ein "mir doch wurscht" reinposten wollt (was eigentlich unter "nix zu sagen haben" fällt): Macht euch auf ne Forenpause gefasst =)


----------



## Rhokan (30. Mai 2010)

Schade schade, aber irgendwie meine ich das vor einiger Zeit schonmal gelesen zu haben? War das ne Falschmeldung oder verwechsel ich da was? Es war 100% ne Schlagzeile mit Dennis Hopper... naja, vllt werd ich mir mal im Andenken die Woche Easy Rider angucken...


----------



## Drackun (30. Mai 2010)

Ein großartiger und respektabler Schauspieler is leider von uns gegangen .. unvergessen sind seine Filme Easy Rider, Frankie The Fly, nur um einige zu nennen 




Er bekam viel zu spät den Stern leider... Ruhe in Frieden Dennis


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Mai 2010)

Tjoar was soll man sagen. Guter Schauspieler, aber noch lange nicht überragend. Trotzdem R.I.P.


----------



## Independent (30. Mai 2010)

Ein großer Held!


----------



## LaVerne (30. Mai 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Tjoar was soll man sagen. Guter Schauspieler, aber noch lange nicht überragend. Trotzdem R.I.P.



Was die Schauspielerei anbelangt, hast Du selbstverständlich Recht. Allerdings hat er bei der Begründung des "New Hollywoods" eine - wenn auch unfreiwillige - Rolle inne gehabt. Ohne sein "Easy Rider" wäre niemals jene völlig irrsinnige Epoche des Hollywood-Films eingeläutet worden, die Filme wie "Der Pate", "Apocalypse Now", "Sorcerer", "Raging Bull" etc. hervorgebracht hätte. 

Leider hat das "New Hollywood" auch Lucas und Spielberg hervorgebracht - Leute, die mit "B-Movies" mit großem Budget Erfolge landeten, so daß die Produzenten (denen es im Gegensatz zu früheren Generationen scheißegal ist, ob sie nun Kühlschränke oder Filme an den Mann bringt - Hauptsache, es rentiert sich) alsbald einsahen, daß das große Geld nicht mit tollen, das Publikum herausfordernden Filmen gemacht wird, sondern mit gehirnlosem Einheitsbrei, der genügend "Spezial-Effekte" bietet, der die Zuschauer offensichtlich bis heute in die Kinos lockt (man sollte sich dazu anhören, was Michael Bay in seinem schonungslos-offenen Audiokommentar zur vermeintlich sehr limitierten Criterion-Edition zu "Armageddon" sagt, welche Vorraussetzungen zu einem erfolgreichen Film erfüllt sein müssen: "You have to dumb it up!" - das sollte neben den ganzen anderen entlarvenden Aussagen im AK zu Armageddon für sich selbst stehen).

Hopper hat nach "Easy Rider" seinen "The Last Movie" gedreht, der selbst den Hippies der '70er zu extrem war (das will schon was heißen - aber davon ab ist der Film wirklich schlecht). Sein "Out of the Blue" anfangs der '80er festigte seinen Ruf als Filmemacher, der auch unbequeme Themen anpackte - nur wollte das in einer Zeit, in der "Indiana Jones" und "Rambo" über jeden amerikanischen Gegner siegen konnte, niemand sehen (großartiger Film übrigens - nur leider fingen die inhaltslosen B-Movies bereits an, den Markt zu dominieren). 

Mit "Colours - Farben der Gewalt" (Sean Penn und Robert Duvall in den Hauptrollen - kein Dennis Hopper) kehrte er 1988 triumphal als Regisseur zurück. Der Oscar-prämierte Streifen führte ihn zurück in die Traumfabrik - und abgesehen von schrägen Glanzleistungen wie in "Blue Velvet" machte er nur in Schlagzeilen von sich reden, inwiefern er sich Rebellen wie seinen früheren Freunden wie Sean Penn nicht mehr zugehörig fühle.

Hopper verweigerte bei "Catchfire" mit Jodie Foster, seinen Namen als Regisseur zu nennen. Eventuell war dies die letzte Erfahrung, die er brauchte, um fortan im Filmgeschäft nur noch die Deckung seiner Schecks zu sehen, zumal er eh als Bösewicht "typecasted" wurde. Die Auftritte in einem Haufen Billigst-Filme wurde zur Gewohnheit.

Hopper war nie ein "B-Film-Darsteller", sondern einer der explosivsten Regisseure seiner Zeit. Jemand, der im "New Hollywood" selbst den damals herrschenden Hippies zu extrem war. 

Ich mag die Schilderung Biskinds (dessen Schilderungen Hopper nie offiziel zugestimmt hat, um dann in der gleichnamigen Doku seine Aussagen indirekt zu bestätigen) seines Drogenkonsums in den frühen '80ern:

"In den frühen 80ern hatte Dennis Hopper den absoluten Tiefpunkt erreicht. Er konsumierte eine halbe Gallone Rum, achtundzwanzig Bier und drei Gramm Koks - pro Tag. [...] Trotz seines exzessiven Alkohol- und Drogenkonsums war er der Meinung, daß er halbwegs ordentlich funktionierte. Er bedauerte die Leute, die nach ein paar Drinks oder einer Line Koks die Contenance verloren. Die sollten zu den anonymen Alkoholikern gehen - ihm ging's prima." [Biskind: Easy Riders, Raging Bulls].

Bewundernswert? Mitnichten! Ein seltenes Original des "New Hollywoods", das sich später freiwillig verheizen ließ? Auf jeden Fall.

Wäre das 'moderne Kino' mit all seinen *Glitzer*Glitzer*3D*KA-BUMM*Momenten* ohne Dennis Hopper möglich? Mit Sicherheit nicht! Das "New Hollywood" hat erst den Ideen eines Spielbergs oder Lucas - Kinder des "New Hollywoods" - Rechnung getragen. Daß sie es dermaßen korrumpieren würden, nachdem beide Regisseure ihm mit anspruchsvollen Filmen wie "THX1138" oder "Duel" neue Impulse gaben, damit konnte niemand rechnen.

Für das "moderne" Kino kann Hopper allerdings wenig: Er steht in seinen Regiewerken gerade für das Kino, das sich nicht erlaubt, blöder als seine Zuseher zu sein. Während sich gerade selbst ein Cameron mit "Avatar" erlaubt, seine hundertfach erzählte Geschichte mit 3D-Effekten zum "erfolgreichsten Film aller Zeiten" aufzuschwingen, steht das sperrige Werk von Hopper für etwas, das die modernen Sehgewohnheiten sprengt: 

Es regt den Geist als auch die Sehnerven an. Im Eingangsbild von "Easy Rider" gleiten Kokain-Pakete in den Tank einer Harley-Davidson, die in den Farben der amerikanischen Flagge lackiert ist - da wird der amerikanische Traum gef*ckt; die vermeintlichen Hippies werden zu Kapitalisten; die sich von dem Erlös eine "gute Zeit" vorstellen. 

Solche Szenen werden auch in 3D nicht anders. Es ist die Interpretation; das eigene subjektive Empfinden, die solche Szenen zu Meilensteinen machen - und nicht Effekthascherei, die im Moment ganz toll aussieht, aber nichts zu eurer eigenen persönlichen Situation beitragen.
"Easy Rider" war nicht deshalb erfolgreich, weil er toll aussah, sondern weil er der Jugend ein Bild ihrer Selbst zeigte. In einem "Major-Film". Als "Block-Buster". Und deshalb hat er einen "Sonderpreis" gewonnen. Und das wäre eventuell Hoppers Verdienst, wäre er nicht die ganze Zeit so stoned gewesen.Die Fonda-Szene am Grab ist allerdings die intensivste filmische Drogensicht-Interpretation, die ich je gesehen habe. 

Hopper halt. Wer weiß, zu was der fähig gewesen wäre, hätte er wie der andere Regiepsychopath Coppola (oder gar Cimino) entsprechende Mittel zur Verfügung gehabt.


----------



## Knallfix (30. Mai 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Schade schade, aber irgendwie meine ich das vor einiger Zeit schonmal gelesen zu haben? War das ne Falschmeldung oder verwechsel ich da was? Es war 100% ne Schlagzeile mit Dennis Hopper... naja, vllt werd ich mir mal im Andenken die Woche Easy Rider angucken...



Er hat sich vor ein paar Wochen noch scheiden lassen, glaube ich.
Das dürfte die Meldung gewesen sein.

RIP Dennis Hopper.

knall


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Mai 2010)

In seinem Fall triff das Biker Motto: "Only the good die young" ausnahmsweise mal nicht zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keep on riding


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Mai 2010)

ich kenne ihn nur aus blue velvet und da war er ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 R.I.P.


----------



## Ascalonier (30. Mai 2010)

Ihr habt Giganten vergessen mit James Dean, da hat er auch mitgespielt oder nicht, bin mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## Drous (2. Juni 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Viel Text.



Öhm... also, ja, wirklich verdammt gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Danke dafür.


----------

